# Garu vs Sasuke Uchiha



## Ryuji Yamazaki (May 16, 2006)

*Garu and Sasuke are both very similar. They are both avengers who care for nothing aside from their mission to avenge their clan. They are also both powerful ninja. *


*Garu (Pucca)*


*Shadow Clone Technique:* Garu, like Naruto, has the ability to use the Shadow Clone Technique. In fact, this is one of his signature moves. Unlike Naruto, however, Garu has complete control over his clones and does not have to worry about getting confused and attacking himself. In fact, he has such control over his clones that they are able to act independantly of him and act and gather information on their own. One time, he used his this technique and became his own soccer team! He was actually winning too! Such a feat requires a lot of control over his own abilities. 

*In, Pucca:* Funny Love, a running gag is that Garu will use this technique, but Pucca knows he'll use it and ties something to him where he can't see it. Since he can't see it, he doesn't copy it, so now he sticks out like a sore thumb! The clones, however, see the item and begin to worry. Like any Shadow Clone, if they are hit, they disappear. 

*Replacement Technique:* Like many ninja, Garu is able to switch himself with any item, like a log, to confuse people. 

*Henge no Jutsu (Transformation Technique):* Although he does not use this ability often, Garu is able to transform himself into other things or people. 

*Shunshin no Jutsu (Body Flicker Technique):* I believe this is the ability Garu uses to move very, very quickly as ninja ought to. 

*- Garu is also able to use a sword, kunai, and shuriken. He also has a pet cat, Mio, that is able to copy his physical techniques. Mio, in this case, is a lot like Kiba's pet dog, Akamaru.*

*Strengths:* 
- Physically strong. 
- Is able to use a variety of weapons, like a sword, kunai, and shuriken. 
- Has a pet cat that is able to use many of the same moves he can. 
- Has the ability to use his Shadow Clone Technique to form many clones of himself. 
- Has experience. 
- Sneaky. 

*Weaknesses:* 
- Clumsy. 
- Has few jutsu. 


*vs*


*Sasuke Uchiha (Naruto)*


*Sharingan:* This is the Uchiha Clan's Bloodline Limit. It allows him to copy many techniques and it has weak mind control abilities as well. As an Uchiha, Sasuke has this ability as well. 

*Chidori (One Thousand Birds):* This is the technique taught to Sasuke by Kakashi. It is used for assassination. While it is powerful, it consumes a lot of energy, and Sasuke can only use it safely three times a day. 

*Katon: Hōsenka no Jutsu (Fire Style - Art of the Phoenix Flower, the Touch-me-not):* This is a fire technique that Sasuke can use. 

*Katon: Ryūka no Jutsu (Fire Release: Dragon Fire Technique):* This is another fire technique that Sasuke can use. 

*Kage Buyō (Shadow of the Dancing Leaf):* This is a physical technique that Sasuke can use. 

*Hayabusa Otoshi (Peregrine Falcon Drop):* This is another physical technique that Sasuke can use. 

*Shishi Rendan (Lion Combo):* This is a physical technique that Sasuke can use. He copied part of this technique from Rock Lee using his Sharingan. 

*Sōfūshasan no Tachi (Manipulating Windmill Triple Blades):* With this technique, Sasuke throws three kunai as if they were a single shuriken. 

*Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu (Fire Release: Great Fireball Technique):* This is yet another fire technique that Sasuke can use. 

*Kage Shuriken no Jutsu (Shadow Shuriken Technique):* Sasuke throws two shuriken, the second being in shadow. This is a fairly strong physical technique. 

*Shunshin no Jutsu (Body Flicker Technique):* I believe this is the ability Sasuke uses to move very, very quickly as ninja ought to. 

*Bunshin no Jutsu (Clone Jutsu):* Sasuke is able to form illusory clones with this ability. Unlike Garu's, they do not disappear when hit. However, they are unable to make physical contact and hit like Garu's clones either. 

*Kawarimi no Jutsu (Body Replacement Technique):* Like many ninja, Sasuke is able to switch himself with any item, like a log, to confuse people. 

*Nawanuke no Jutsu (Rope Escape Technique):* This one is self explanatory. 

*Henge no Jutsu (Transformation Technique):* Sasuke can use this ability to transform into other things, like other people, logs, cheesewheels... However, Sasuke must have enough energy to turn into whatever he's turning into, so Sasuke can't turn into a giant dragon and start destroying everything. That's just not possible at his current state. 

*- Sasuke also has a flute, kunai, and shuriken. This is before he receives the cursed seal. *

*Strengths:* 
- Physically strong. 
- Is able to use a variety of jutsu. 
- His Sharingan is formidable. 

*Weaknesses:* 
- Underestimates his opponents. 
- Tends to make a lot of big moves that hurt him. 


*Who would win?*


----------



## sidofthefire (May 16, 2006)

i would have to say ssauke would win


----------



## Seany (May 16, 2006)

This is basically just Naruto(without Kyuubi) vs Sasuke

Sasuke wins! =D


----------



## zizou (May 16, 2006)

^lol

garu wins =O


----------



## sidofthefire (May 16, 2006)

zizou said:
			
		

> ^lol
> 
> garu wins =O



How would that be?


----------



## shadowlords (May 16, 2006)

Garu wins. you forgot his last ability. Summon Pucca.


----------



## sidofthefire (May 16, 2006)

oh yeah thats real great.


----------



## mortsleam (May 16, 2006)

Sasuke wins.


----------

